# Do you like tall/grande/venti or small/medium/large?



## AlwaysOnTheOutside (Jan 11, 2010)

What is your preferred naming of drink sizes?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I like to say grande.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Neither of those conventions includes the vat size, so I will have to vote for Thailand.


----------



## origami potato (Jan 9, 2010)

Mmm venti iced chai. :yes


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

How is Grande supposed to be pronounced?

I like the tall/grande/venti names but feel weird saying them so I just use the other ones.


----------



## origami potato (Jan 9, 2010)

layitontheline said:


> How is Grande supposed to be pronounced?
> 
> I like the tall/grande/venti names but feel weird saying them so I just use the other ones.


Grr-ron-day, Vent-tee


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Small/Medium/Large since I'd feel awkward trying to pronounce the other ones.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Small/Medium/Large.

And this quote from Role Models sums up my thoughts on Tall/Grande/Venti:

"No, venti is twenty. Large is large. In fact, tall is large and grande is Spanish for large. Venti is the only one that doesn't mean large. It's also the only one that's Italian. Congratulations, you're stupid in three languages."


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

silentcliche said:


> Small/Medium/Large.
> 
> And this quote from Role Models sums up my thoughts on Tall/Grande/Venti:
> 
> "No, venti is twenty. Large is large. In fact, tall is large and grande is Spanish for large. Venti is the only one that doesn't mean large. It's also the only one that's Italian. Congratulations, you're stupid in three languages."


Lol. So true.  (Although, it's called Venti because it's 20 ounces. But I agree.)

Small/Medium/Large for me too. I think SB is just making up for crap coffee by having fancy sizing names. :b (It tastes burnt to me.)


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

SML. I feel ridiculous saying "grande."


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Yeah they should stick to small/medium/large. Stop confusing everyone with these fancy names.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

I never heard tall/grande/Venti used to refer to drinks.:stu


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

ShyFX said:


> Yeah they should stick to small/medium/large. Stop confusing everyone with these fancy names.


But then who would pay $8 for a "large" coffee?


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I should try that at a food place one of these days. I would like a venti Dr. Pepper and grande fries please.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Futures said:


> I never heard tall/grande/Venti used to refer to drinks.:stu


They do it at Starbucks.

And, it's always S/M/L for me. Even on the rare occasion I do go there. Their sizing system is so arbitrary.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I've never been to a starbucks in my life. :blank



silentcliche said:


> Small/Medium/Large.
> 
> And this quote from Role Models sums up my thoughts on Tall/Grande/Venti:
> 
> "No, venti is twenty. Large is large. In fact, tall is large and grande is Spanish for large. Venti is the only one that doesn't mean large. It's also the only one that's Italian. Congratulations, you're stupid in three languages."


LOL. :lol


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

shyvr6 said:


> I should try that at a food place one of these days. I would like a venti Dr. Pepper and grande fries please.


:lol I think I should order using the opposite naming scheme that the place uses.

But I'm morally opposed to ones other than s/m/l. Screw everything else. Coldstone does this too with their like it/love it thing, whatever that crap is. And some places just go medium/large/extra large/bath tub. I just say s/m/l no matter what. Most cashiers will just get the correct size.

Don't just supersize it, fatass it:


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Pint, Quart and Gallon for me, it's all I've ever known


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I remember I went to a fast food place and asked for a small chips and the cashier said, "we don't have small, we only have medium and large." Well, give me ****ing medium then. /rolls eyes/


----------



## societe anonyme (Dec 12, 2009)

S/M/L and while I'm having a whinge about coffee cup sizes, to dearest Charbucks (and imitators), here in Australia, we use something called 'the metric system' (yes, yes, it was invented by the Frenchies, but I don't hold that against it because it's simple and doesn't require obscure conversions). This means that the average Australian (and yours truly) has no flapping idea what '20oz' is!

We don't sell cars on the basis of how many hogsheads per furlong it gets, so stop selling your coffee that way! :bash

Rant over...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Small/Medium/Large


----------

